

How Korea's Naver competes with Google - swook
http://kin.naver.com/robots.txt

======
swook
Further examples of anti-competitive behaviour:

\- [http://blog.naver.com/robots.txt](http://blog.naver.com/robots.txt)

\- [http://cafe.naver.com/robots.txt](http://cafe.naver.com/robots.txt)
(Forums)

\- [http://comic.naver.com/robots.txt](http://comic.naver.com/robots.txt)

The posted link, kin.naver.com is the equivalent to Yahoo Answers.

To give a perspective, Naver processes over 70% of Korea's search queries and
is the 5th largest search engine in the world despite most results originating
from its own networks.

